# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Mickey & Family

## *Love4Mickey*

*Hey

I heard that the Miller's are going out the show, anyone know if its true?

IT CANT BE.. I GOTTA SEE MY BABY MICKEY!

Loads of love Rach -xxx-*

----------


## di marco

i dont know whether thats true or not. though you might want to post this in the spoilers section

----------


## Jade

Thats a new one on me.

Moving - Potential spoiler alert!

----------


## Toxic

I Hope Not!  :Sad:

----------


## Torrie

Thi is the first I'd heard of this, but personally, I can't see it being true - I had heard that plans to bring in Mickey's sister, Dawn, had been resurrected though which would suggest they're staying. I can't remember where exactly I heard that, but I'm nearly sure it was in one of the tabloids - not the most reliable source, I know, but it could be true as they had originally planned to bring her in but it would work better now that we've gotten used to the rest of the family.

I think love them or hate them, the Millers are a real success for EE - it's the ... I was going to say _perfect_  family, but that phrase doesn't really fit, lol! What I meant is that they _work_  as a family - there's actually a mum and dad and kids who are actually young enough to be _kids_  adn there's a real sense of closeness. Not like the Ferreiras who were more like a commune than a family! And the Millers are facing normal problems people can identify with, even though they initially seemed OTT - money problems, illiteracy and teenage pregnancy as opposed to involvement with gangsters and all that. I hope they're sticking around.  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

yea i had heard that aswell but i fink torrie is right - they cant jsut tak'em out

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no beacuse i think there is a new miller coming dawn or somethin

----------

